# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  autocarro usato in vendita va applicata IVA 20%- urgente

## XX80

come da oggetto, un mio cliente ha venduto nel territorio nazionazione un autocarro, il quale è usato . 
nella fattura di vendita l'imposta ci deve essere oppure è un bene non imponibile art. 36?  
grazie a tutti

----------


## shailendra

Non sono un esperto del egime dell'usato, ma mi sembra di ricordare che questo regime si applica solo se hai acquistato l'autocarro da un privato. Se l'hai acquistato con fattura e hai scaricato l'Iva devi venderlo con Iva

----------


## Speedy

> Non sono un esperto del egime dell'usato, ma mi sembra di ricordare che questo regime si applica solo se hai acquistato l'autocarro da un privato. Se l'hai acquistato con fattura e hai scaricato l'Iva devi venderlo con Iva

  Confermo.
L'autocarro acquistato con iva detraibile va rivenduto con iva.
L'autocarro acquistato in regime del margine va rivenduto in regime del margine.

----------

